# what is an unhealthy 6w7 like?



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

practically an unhealthy ESFJ 6w7.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

It's not my type, but...I feel like sometimes when 6 goes to 3 they can look arrogant in a me-against-you or us-against-them kind of way, like, "You are holding me back from my independence, but so-and-so genuinely believes in me and supports me in my growth" or...if they are really really desperate to be independent, they might cut out the second part altogether and just say, "You are holding me back from my independence." I once knew a 6 guy who was mad at me at the time, but asked me how I was one day and I said that I was sad because my sister couldn't spend as much time with me anymore and I missed going to concerts with her, and he had this look of pure disgust on his face and said in this really staccato tone, "So you resent her for becoming more independent?" However, he was INFJ 6w5. But, my sister is 6w7 and she could have a similar look on her face toward me growing up when she was on the less trusting side of things toward me, just this look of skepticism. She once alluded to me being charming but not genuinely nice, which kind of felt like a line to 3 to me... that projection kind of thing. Like if the 6 worries they're not being genuine, they'll project that onto someone else but will explain it like, "I don't trust them" or "I don't like them." Basically the less healthy a 6 becomes, the more they project their insecurities onto a chosen scapegoat. 

I don't know, I feel worried saying any of this because this type scares me a bit... They get so defensive around here and elsewhere, honestly. I've been attacked by several of them on this site. BUT I know I am to blame to some degree, because I have bad depression and it's hard for me not to speak negatively about everything. I will say that the positive aspect of the type is that they are genuine people who are only looking for some degree of security, and if they don't trust someone part of that is out of a sense of protection, both for themselves and for those they do trust... They do make excellent watchdogs and troubleshooters, and if they do care about you it feels very genuine. 

I will add that both my sister and the guy I mentioned were fe users, like an ESFJ... I guess fe using 6's can come across somewhat contradictory because they will be warm and affectionate, yet skeptical... With both of them I could see skepticism in their facial expressions, a nervous, "stay away" kind of quality on some level, certain phrases like, "You're weird," etc. The 7 wing would add to this, I think... Like one moment my sister could be laughing and joking with me (she has a 7 wing), the next she could be displaying the aforementioned qualities. 

I've become pretty leery of using the words "healthy" and "unhealthy" around here because I've learned from here that 6's tend to dislike those words... But that's another thing, I guess. They want to rebel against the status quo of how they "should" live and just do what they want... I mean they want to be the ones to choose what is good for them. Which is a very positive thing if they were...in a positive place? I don't know, trying to avoid using the word "healthy" for them... BUT if the line to 3 was especially strong, I could imagine them dictating what is good and what is bad based on what they've decided is good for them, and if you were to disagree, they might accuse you of trying to manipulate them. It's like an arrogant rebellion, I guess.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

6s seek support at all levels of health, but as they disintegrate, they become more desperate for others to approve of their ideas and show them constant support. Another theme as 6 disintegrates to 3 is a desperate need to achieve a successful position where their voice can be heard. Like, "I know all this stuff, I know the truth, I have so much to share but I don't have enough success to make people listen to me." This would be accentuated by Fe-dom.

In the end, they may lose the connection to "my ideas" and "the truth" and simply become needy for approval. That's a very low level of health.

If we're talking lowest levels of health, I think the musical Assassins overall has a very 6 -> 3 vibe, especially this song:


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

psyche said:


> I've become pretty leery of using the words "healthy" and "unhealthy" around here because I've learned from here that 6's tend to dislike those words...


FWIW the main reason I'm not a fan of those words is because it's often thought of as a binary thing, but it doesn't neatly apply as a spectrum, either. I guess this complaint could be thought of as semantics. But it doesn't help that, like, psychologists measure mental health differently than the Enneagram does, so it can really mess with people's heads (including myself).

I don't know what people who don't know of the Enneagram think or feel about it, I've never asked.



> I don't know, I feel worried saying any of this because this type scares me a bit... They get so defensive around here and elsewhere, honestly. I've been attacked by several of them on this site.


Aw, that's not cool  I hope I never made you feel that way. Your posts have usually (I even want to say always, but that's far too certain for a 6) been pretty even-handed on most subjects. I know this isn't an excuse, not trying to make it one, but I think sometimes people's ideas of what is conflict can differ wildly. Like, I _hate_ the way 8s handle conflict, because what I think is conflict is not what they think it is! Idk, I'm not saying it's on you at all - if anything makes you uncomfortable then they shouldn't do it - but just a thought.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

I think my mother is an ESFJ 6w7. She was very emotionally unhealthy for half my life, though she was addicted to pain killers, and from my conversations with counseling psychologists, she may have had been mentally ill (un-dx'd and untreated) or perhaps had PD tendencies. So, some of this may not relate to ESFJ or 6w7.
She was hypocritical and would criticize or accuse others for antics she herself did. She had the most anger and paranoia directed towards my dad -- she told stories of him supposedly doing this or that (like cheating) that sounded imagined to me, as in she'd made incorrect inferences from his behaviors (to say the least -- I'm sure an extent of this was from drug abuse and mental health issues. It was delusional). She once accused me of doing something, and I had no idea what she was talking about. 
There was lots of ranting about my dad and perceived screw-ups and betrayals behind his back, but she was directly rude towards him as well. She had a very close attachment to a parrot we had -- parrots can very much be velcro animals and she loved that. She acted like her world was over when he died, which was something she'd done with another velcro pet before her drug abuse. Meanwhile, she was very cold and distant to the rest of us because she was afraid we'd reject her (the drugs and mental health issues, again). She didn't even keep contact with her best friend since childhood who was like a sister to her I think for the same reason. 
She also could be overly sensitive (to... possibly offensive comments), even irrationally so. She would veg out in her room, watching some of her favorite movies over and over again with our two parrots. She cleaned pretty heavily often and would say she "couldn't live in a dirty house" when I suggested she was obsessing over cleanliness and tidiness. 
I've described her behaviors in a nutshell as well as I can remember at this point. Again, some of this may not relate to personality typology; make of it what you will .


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

Echoe said:


> I think my mother is an ESFJ 6w7. She was very emotionally unhealthy for half my life, though she was addicted to pain killers, and from my conversations with counseling psychologists, she may have had been mentally ill.
> She was hypocritical and would criticize or accuse others for antics she herself did. She had the most anger and paranoia directed towards my dad -- she told stories of him supposedly doing this or that sounded imagined to me, as in she'd made incorrect inferences from his behaviors. She once accused me of doing something, and I had no idea what she was talking about.
> There was lots of ranting about my dad and perceived screw-ups and betrayals behind his back, but she was directly rude towards him as well. She didn't even keep contact with her best friend since childhood who was like a sister to her I think for the same reason.
> She also could be overly sensitive (to... possibly offensive comments), even irrationally so. She would veg out in her room, watching some of her favorite movies over and over again. She cleaned pretty heavily often and would say she "couldn't live in a dirty house" when I suggested she was obsessing over cleanliness and tidiness.


omg same! i've reached the conclusion that my mum is a 6w7.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

@Echoe

I'ma be honest, most of that sounds more like mental health issues, not like unhealthy 6. The accusing others and the focus on betrayals may correlate to 6, but the described reactions don't so much IMO. It's totally fair to say the type may more often skew into certain behaviors than other types, but being emotionally unhealthy is far different in the whole of things.

Everything else seems a bit like some kind of disorder, maybe the addiction, maybe paranoia or something? (Btw, for others, paranoia is not only type 6.) Those types of disorders will take a person and make them act in ways not even an unhealthy person of the same type could fathom.

Or some may be more related to ESFJ things? The cleanliness, for example, seems stereotypically xSFJ. And maybe people not acting up to her standards (like evil-mirror-universe Fe)?

I know you mentioned this possibility, that it may not be typology things, and most of the ideas I'm throwing out here aren't meant to be taken as things I'm assuming about your mother. They're just possibilities, more like questions.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Paradigm,

Yeah, I'm not offended and I see what you're saying. I thought maybe some correlations between typology could have been in there. I don't know a terrible deal about mental health or the effects of drugs -- most of what I described could have "simply" been from mental health issues or drug abuse for all I know. I attempted to add caveats about that so that my "suggestions" wouldn't be taken _too _seriously, so I hope I didn't make it seem like that might be standard for ESFJ 6's.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

6's core issue is that we lose touch with our ability to think and decide well for ourselves. 

So an unhealthy 6 is increasingly out of touch with their self-guidance, which is why they may look outside themselves for other voices and/or structures to provide them with schemata for making choices and judgments. You may also see their push against others and structures as they grapple with not knowing what they think but realizing/discovering/knowing that the external voices aren't aligned with what they really want, either. At the most unhealthy, 6 feels completely awash in a hostile world, where nothing is certain and no one can be trusted, manifested either in despondent apathy or erratic violence, perhaps even alternating between the two.



psyche said:


> it's hard for me not to speak negatively about everything.


I'm sorry you've felt like you have to walk on eggshells around 6s. Negativity can definitely be a 6 trigger. I know that I can have a tendency to see things negatively, too, and spend a lot of time working on that, because it inhibits my ability to be confident and choose well for myself. So if someone around me is negative frequently, it can be a substantial challenge to deal with their negativity. It feels like an unwelcome workload. At the same time - I know some of my favorite people have very dry/sarcastic/critical humor, and that's relatable and appreciated. My ability to get away from it and their lightheartedness or seriousness plays in a lot. I love lighthearted negativity. Serious, heavy negativity that I can't get away from is really hard. 



> Like if the 6 worries they're not being genuine, they'll project that onto someone else but will explain it like, "I don't trust them" or "I don't like them." Basically the less healthy a 6 becomes, the more they project their insecurities onto a chosen scapegoat.


I have heard this scenario/theory before and I understand how it originates. I also am sure that it does happen sometimes with people of all types, including 6s. That said, I think that for 6s, fear is more often "thrown onto" the external world in a slightly different way, rather than the "classic" projection. 6's cognitive trap is usually more anticipatory-anxiety-based, from what I have experienced and understand, and it tends to be thrown into events and the environment more than onto specific people. 

Let's take an example from my life: me feeling nervous that I have not contributed enough in my relationship recently, and therefore harboring anxiety that I am failing at my relationship, don't have enough energy to maintain my life, etc. That pre-existing internal anxiety may then be accidentally triggered by an outside event. In this case, let's say my husband - very sweetly - decides to take out the recycling, a chore I normally do. The healthy thing to do in response to this would be to say thank you and that I appreciate him helping me out during a time when I've not had much energy lately, and then to put in a little extra legwork another day or bring him a coffee, some small thanks and/or effort in return. Instead, what can happen for a 6 is that we fast-forward to worst case scenario based on our internal anxiety. So instead of realizing my husband is just being sweet and conscientious, like he usually is, I might jump to the conclusion that he's decided I'm failing at the relationship and that he has to do everything for me. Then, instead of thanking him, I might have a panic response: getting angry at him for taking on something that's "mine", feeling like he doesn't trust me, feeling like I am indebted to him, and so on. That might explode out "at" him, and I may even go so far as pointing out what _he_ hasn't done in order to "protect" myself from the "threat" of the situation. Then my husband becomes the "enemy" not because I'm seeing my failures in him, but because I'm attempting to protect myself from an anxiety that involves him. 



Echoe said:


> I think my mother is an ESFJ 6w7. She was very emotionally unhealthy for half my life, though she was addicted to pain killers, and from my conversations with counseling psychologists, she may have had been mentally ill (un-dx'd and untreated) or perhaps had PD tendencies. So, some of this may not relate to ESFJ or 6w7.


It sounds like she has some 6 patterns, like suspicion, reactivity, and attachment. That said, drug use and mental health issues can exacerbate and distort usual cognitive patterns.



typethisperson said:


> practically an unhealthy ESFJ 6w7.


An "average" unhealthy ESFJ 6w7 would likely be fairly high-strung, overprotective, emotionally volatile, reactive, defensive, inflexible, and seeking a high level of reassurance.


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

typethisperson said:


> practically an unhealthy ESFJ 6w7.


I call @The Penguin to the stage. He can offer you the first-hand experience.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Temizzle said:


> I call @*The Penguin* to the stage. He can offer you the first-hand experience.


You presented an enneagram chart. I told you Enneagram 8 was confirmed. You said that was good to know. Looks like you lied to me. You can't even tell me the truth. What kind of man are you anyway?


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

The Penguin said:


> You presented an enneagram chart. I told you Enneagram 8 was confirmed. You said that was good to know. Looks like you lied to me. You can't even tell me the truth. What kind of man are you anyway?
> 
> 
> Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


Oh whoops, maybe I am mistaken then lol  ~~disregard~~


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

angelfish said:


> It sounds like she has some 6 patterns, like suspicion, reactivity, and attachment. That said, drug use and mental health issues can exacerbate and distort usual cognitive patterns.


Yeah, I think I shouldn't have bothered posting if only because, if she is even a 6w7 ESFJ, she wasn't a good portrait of what an unhealthy one looked like (since drug abuse and possible mental disorder were both at play). 

To clarify my previous post and my intentions further (since it could be reasonably regarded offensive): She also had traits and needs that I thought 6-y before her drug abuse, so I thought she was a 6 -- the behaviors I described in my original post weren't why I thought she was 6. At the time, I thought the drug abuse and possible mental disorder could have been negatively exaggerating some of these traits and needs, but one can't really tell without a relevant educational background. I also added in her... ways that I knew weren't related to 6w7 or ESFJ (like delusions) to give further context on her behaviors and thought processes as a whole... But again, since I and probably few other people on this website have the appropriate background to determine what was driving some of her behaviors, I think the whole description was useless for this thread (I'm not sure why I bothered :tongue. I hope I didn't make 6w7s or ESFJs look bad!


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Echoe said:


> Yeah, I think I shouldn't have bothered posting if only because, if she is even a 6w7 ESFJ, she wasn't a good portrait of what an unhealthy one looked like (since drug abuse and possible mental disorder were both at play).
> ...
> But again, since I and probably few other people on this website have the appropriate background to determine what was driving some of her behaviors, I think the whole description was useless for this thread (I'm not sure why I bothered :tongue. I hope I didn't make 6w7s or ESFJs look bad!


Don't beat yourself up any! It wasn't a bad post. I think a lot of people confuse mental illness with "being unhealthy." I don't think _you_ did despite seeming to (ie, I got the impression you had no intention to conflate the two, and you put in qualifiers to convey that), but the resulting discussion helped serve as a way of exploring the differences. There's a lot of stuff out there, even "official" stuff from authors, saying things like unhealthy 6s become pathologically paranoid, which I see as not being very compatible with what the Enneagram is for; pathological / clinical illnesses are not in the Enneagram's purview. No type should be a pathological diagnosis. So having that brought up even unintentionally isn't a bad thing, which means your post wasn't bad


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Echoe said:


> Yeah, I think I shouldn't have bothered posting if only because, if she is even a 6w7 ESFJ, she wasn't a good portrait of what an unhealthy one looked like (since drug abuse and possible mental disorder were both at play).


It was fine to have posted about your ESFJ 6w7 mom - no need to feel bad. And she has not made either type look bad. Ultimately, everyone is an imperfect example of their type. We are just debating the particulars. For some reason 6 is often treated like a catch-all type, and so I think it is especially important to us to try to determine what is 6-ish-ness and what goes beyond it.

Plus, mental health is often defined on a sliding scale... one dividing line used in counseling psychology to determine whether a behavior (including cognitive behavior) is at a "clinical" level or not is whether it is constantly getting in the way of a person being able to reasonably pursue their life goals. Where, then, does the second dividing line exist where a cognitive or emotional behavior moves from problematic to being a mental health disorder? The DSM-V lays out criteria that have been determined by the psychiatric/medical and psychological communities - often a diagnostic criterion will say, for example, "patient must have exhibited 5 out of 7 factors over more than 2 years without comorbidity of bipolar disorder", or something similar. It's not like you can draw blood and just do a dye test that says yes or no.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Chuckie Finster from Rugrats or people that wear Affliction T-shirts (almost always a cp6)


----------



## prsvrnc (Oct 15, 2011)

Curious if anyone has further thoughts on this topic so I'm bumping the thread.


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

I've been familiar with two IMO very clear (dead-ringer) 6s and when they're not at their best they:

1. Take worst case scenario thinking to an extreme. Their thoroughness of questioning and preparation, which I usually appreciate, become impractical or unnecessarily prevent them from pursuing things. 

2. Either they become so skeptical and uncertain that they're incapable of holding a position consistently or maintaining trust, or they repress mistrust and cling to a person/group/concept/system of thinking, becoming staunch literalists.

3. They engage in a kind of splitting: if they like/trust a philosophy, person, etc they treat it as more or less flawless. If they become convinced of a flaw, the whole thing gets junked. (Seeing the flaws in a system and using or playing with it anyway is something some 6s seem to find difficult.)

4. Their associated defense mechanism is projection* but most people don't have a good grasp of how research shows projection in the usual sense(s) occurs. Let alone how it does with 6s. 

(AFAIK tendency to project a trait is predicted more by how much you dislike/disapprovingly monitor/try to suppress thoughts about the trait than by whether you personally display the trait a lot - so it's possible to project traits you don't have if the idea of having the trait bothers you enough. + "Social projection" or typical mind fallacy isn't the same as "defensive projection" - the former is a byproduct of using one's own outlook as a model and overgeneralizing, the latter is a byproduct of monitoring/thought suppression - though social projection can be used as a defense sometimes too.) 

@angelfish did a good job describing how I normally observe it. It's like the "free-floating anxiety" of the type needs something external to attach itself to if it reaches a fever pitch, so that it can be handled either through avoidance or attack. Sometimes it gets projected onto something that is a legitimate threat, but the magnitude is perceived as amplified so the reaction becomes an overreaction. 

Ex. A 6 who has diffuse anxiety around the idea of being unfaithful to her husband might "project" that anxiety onto her attractive coworker by reading an intent to seduce her into his actions, thus giving the anxiety an anchor by identifying a possible external cause.

Or, a 6 who is anxious about the idea of being criticized about his appearance may tend to presume that other people are looking for reasons to criticize him on that basis, and point to that as the source of the concern.

It's an inversion of the 4's introjection: 4s internalize feelings/beliefs/etc. associated with or caused by external things, 6s externalize feelings/beliefs/etc. that are internally generated by causally attributing them to people, situations, etc. to an inaccurate degree. 

This kind of projection can be of positive stuff too, in a Dumbo's magic feather kind of way.

As far as the typical kind of projection, due to their watchfulness and the frequent dislikes of the type, I notice that 6s with phobic tendencies can project recklessness onto others and 6s with counter phobic tendencies can project fearfulness onto others. Or they mix and match - cp vs p attitudes in a lot of 6s are situational. Both can project other things the type usually prefers to avoid - insecurity, disloyalty, instability, trusting the wrong systems or people, being too uncertain - onto others as well.

* Part of me dislikes mentioning this even though it's part of the type by definition and I do see how/why. Accusations of projection on internet forums are usually variants of the tu quoque fallacy (except instead of "you too" it's more like "I am rubber, you are glue, whatever you say bounces off me and sticks to you.") They're unfalsifiable, insubstantial, and mainly just deployed to deflect/distract from an initial criticism.

6 profiles already lean toward being contradictory to the point of uselessness while somehow also being cardboard in an inaccurate, unflattering way, so giving people an easy "in" to apply a reversal to anything 6s say that they don't like isn't going to encourage accurate typing and good discourse. The "projection" thing was used that way a lot back when typism against the 6 was really running wild on typology forums.


----------



## Cacaia (Feb 5, 2018)

baitedcrow said:


> I've been familiar with two IMO very clear (dead-ringer) 6s and when they're not at their best they:
> 
> 1. Take worst case scenario thinking to an extreme. Their thoroughness of questioning and preparation, which I usually appreciate, become impractical or unnecessarily prevent them from pursuing things.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it doesn't pertain as much to MBTI, but these descriptions, they fit my sister-in-law really well, and I *think* she might be an ESFJ. I've been trying to type her for so long. Her latest thing was bashing down anyone who wouldn't march with her on this local strike as "not caring" about their own kids, animals, the homeless, etc- she made a huge list. She also ended up hurting a lot of peoples' feelings by tating this- it is very black and white- if you don't see it her way,you are evil and she will cross you off her list of people to trust. Is this kind of like an unhealthy 6W7?? And...possibly...an unhealthy ESFJ?


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

@Cacaia

The 6s I was mostly thinking of while writing are an ESTP and an INFP, for reference. And the behavior you described _could_ be the behavior of an "unhealthy" 6 (posters circa 2017 are right that the word "unhealthy" is used in confusing-to-meaningless ways sometimes though). It doesn't contradict it in my mind but doesn't confirm it either. Knee-jerk typing just isn't great for accuracy.

Re: the "very black and white" thing. I do think that the drive for certainty and stability that prototypical 6s have can make absolutes (black and white thinking) potentially attractive to them, but they also have a doubting mind and often very practical intelligence, enough to understand that absolutes usually _aren't_. If they're doubting enough - lots are - they moreso become ambivalent, shades-of-gray thinkers... but unlike people of other types that _see_ shades of gray, 6s usually seem to me to be somewhat discomfited by them even while they compulsively examine them. Like deep down they'd rather they had some "black and white" framework that was reliable enough to use, they just can't find one and are resigned to the situation.

That's why you get both flavors of 6 - the true believer and the "I believe in nothing," + some in between who just test the crap out of things before they put any faith in them, or are faithless about some things and rigidly adherent to others. Trust or lack thereof - in ideas, people, etc. - is a headlining issue in their minds in all cases.


----------



## Cacaia (Feb 5, 2018)

@baitedcrow, thanks. I think she is definitely a unhealthy 6, alright. Not sure about ESFJ, I'll have to look at the functions of that type and the demon functions, too...


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm not an ESFJ, but me drunk shit-posting about my grandpa and irrelevant bs I don't care about when I'm sober. I agree with the person who said that all 6s seek support at any health level, and at our worst we seek attention in a pathetically self-aggrandizing way, like an undesirable 3. Sometimes I post sarcastically with ostentatious praise for myself because I'm so aware of it (and also aware of the trend in our current culture). I like to keep people online wondering if I'm being serious or sarcastic. That's my self-protection, because honestly I rarely have this battle IRL unless dealing with intimates like lovers. That's why I like the Internet. It's my hidey hole. Lots of 6s here yelling at each other about politics and meat and climate science.

The 7 wing lends itself to things like alcohol, drugs, overeating or other impulsive behaviors, when less healthy. 

I don't like the word "unhealthy" because sometimes it just means "tired" or "mildly depressed" or "sick of this shit in the news" and not like some permanent state of being Charles Manson (a well known 6w7). 

When all is said and done though I like being a 6w7 because I get the best of both worlds. I'm a conservative liberal, an ostentatious gatekeeper, a moral fool, a mean vegan, a paradox, a contradiction, a fully alive human, neither hiding in the passivity of 9s or the violence of 8s or the stagey mechanics of 3s nor the group-think of 2 or even the moral certitude of a 1. I think some people don't want to be a six because they think it's boring, I'm like hell man, I'm every classic rock guitar solo ever written, I'm the heartbeat of the world news, and every angry activist who retreats to a solo cave with their cats. Yay me. Unhealthy and all.

(This is not an endorsement of substance abuse or shit posting).


----------



## Cacaia (Feb 5, 2018)

Forest Nymph said:


> I'm not an ESFJ, but me drunk shit-posting about my grandpa and irrelevant bs I don't care about when I'm sober. I agree with the person who said that all 6s seek support at any health level, and at our worst we seek attention in a pathetically self-aggrandizing way, like an undesirable 3. Sometimes I post sarcastically with ostentatious praise for myself because I'm so aware of it (and also aware of the trend in our current culture). I like to keep people online wondering if I'm being serious or sarcastic. That's my self-protection, because honestly I rarely have this battle IRL unless dealing with intimates like lovers. That's why I like the Internet. It's my hidey hole. Lots of 6s here yelling at each other about politics and meat and climate science.
> 
> The 7 wing lends itself to things like alcohol, drugs, overeating or other impulsive behaviors, when less healthy.
> 
> ...


Lol. You made your post sound like a radio commercial 😄
I guess the word "unhealthy", in my view, would be way depressed or something of the sort... not your average bad day or being tired...


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Cacaia said:


> Lol. You made your post sound like a radio commercial &#55357;&#56836;
> .


Yes, you did, @Forest Nymph ! Want to come do the commercials on my SpamWorld radio show? :happy:


----------



## DS Lovecraft (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't think I've ever met a healthy 6w7. If I did I might mistake them for a 1, 2 or 7w6.


----------

